
MKS: Mechanical Keyboard Simulator – Bogdan's Blog - rbanffy
http://sdbr.net/mks-mechanical-keyboard-simulator/
======
tejaswiy
Cool idea, but how do I know you're not a Keylogger in disguise?

~~~
kauegimenes
i think this should be open source

------
gpmcadam
Interesting idea. Some feedback:

\- I'm getting a lot of "colliding" of the sound, resulting in a really awful
sound, when I type quite quickly \- It works for mod keys, but not if I repeat
the second key, e.g. Cmd+Tab then with Cmd held down, hitting Tab repeatedly.
\- When a key comes back up very quickly after traveling down, the sound is a
bit odd; it should probably "cancel" or smooth out the up sound \- as others
have said, for something this trivial, it requires a lot of extra system
privileges, would be cool to trial this first before requiring this (web
version of video)

Personally, after the novelty wears off, it's not something I'd keep
installed. But, beat tool, best of luck :)

------
hirundo
Please add a toggle that inverts the function of the app and instead emits
keyboard noise cancellation chirps.

------
hal8000
Years ago, when a few of us were shifting from Atari 800s to PCs, a friend
asked me to write a TSR to put an Atari 800-style key click out the speaker. I
did so, but found it amusing; I'd wired a toggle switch in line with my
Atari's speaker so I could turn it off.

~~~
WalterGR
_a friend asked me to write a TSR to put an Atari 800-style key click out the
speaker._

IIRC, on some PC clones? you could press a key combination to toggle an
audible “click” that would be emitted from the built-in PC speaker on key
down. (Or it might have been a feature of the keyboard?)

Does anyone else remember this?

So, the topic of this submission is a (probably unknowing) software recreation
of something that existed in ROM 30-some years ago!

~~~
teilo
Yes, I remember this. We hated that click and always turned it off.

------
lqet
For Linux, there is also the famous IBM Model M simulator:
[https://github.com/zevv/bucklespring](https://github.com/zevv/bucklespring)

Using it with my Cherry MX Blues is an almost symphonic typing experience.

------
uiron
I like my cherry browns because of the feel, not the sound. Clicky sounds is
just a side effect that prevents me from using it elsewhere but my home
office.

------
bitwize
It may make the sound, but with a bit of latency. And it won't make rubber
domes not feel like garbage. Hell, not even the new "membranical" keyboards
can make rubber domes not feel like garbage.

------
aadithpm
Any love for Windows?

------
esaym
Ugh, its 2018. Why no web version?

~~~
nategri
Given what it does, why (how, even?) should this be a web app

------
wbrasky
"The sound is a form of feedback. On modern laptop keyboards there is so
little feedback that every bit counts. The sound is like a reassurance. It’s
your computer telling you, yes, you did indeed hit that key."

Oh, feedback like say...

* a character appearing on the screen?

-or-

* the action you were attempting to effect happening

I have a few twee coworkers who insist on using these obnoxious things. Worse
even than the physical keyboards, and their arguably beneficial tactile
feedback, this is exclusively the worst attribute of these. Why would anyone
who isn't basically cos-playing on a computer want this trash?

